# 2013 Burton Boots for wide feet.



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Done some searching and have found that some members recommend the Ambush for wider feet but they are a bit too soft.
Now I think I'll order the Resticted ruler or the Ruler.


----------



## Giannis (Oct 20, 2011)

My feet are a bit wide at the front. I had the 2012 Rulers, but I can't recommend them as wide, they are pretty normal width. I switched to the Ions, they are very slightly wider, but what in my opinion makes them a lot more comfortable for my feet, is that the material at the forefoot area is fairly soft, so it doesn't press as hard on the sides of my forefoot.


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Got the Rulers and like them a lot, very stiff, comfy,light and the I love the speed laces. So fast and so easy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Giannis (Oct 20, 2011)

I am glad you like them, your feet arent very wide then


----------



## Sim79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes they aren't that wide, my foot size is an 8 when measured but due to the width I need size 10.


----------

